# myspecial baby cnc..



## technocnctr (Jan 10, 2015)

hello to all friends...
in normal i made cnc lathe in past but oneday i bored and i think so why i shouldnt do milling cnc...then i gave decide made milling cnc for very sensitive work...then after 20 days i succefully...


----------



## technocnctr (Jan 10, 2015)

*0.4 mm ball cutting 40 rockwell hardness stell*

i want put videos but i cant coz size big of videos...then i put pictures...i used 0.4 ball tool and with 30.000 rpm so i form high sensitive 40 rockwell hardness stell...


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Interesting piece of gear.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Wow, would love to have one of those in my shed...[would need a MUCH larger shed, though].


----------



## technocnctr (Jan 10, 2015)

*mini cnc lathe*

i made this cnc 45 days so hard works for catch sensitive on cnc...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

*WOW!!!!!!*

compliments...
that is so impressive...
not to mention way above my pay grade....


----------

